# How do you get the seats with more leg room?



## techman (11 Jan 2006)

Will soon be travelling to NYC with Aer Lingus.

How do you go about getting the seats with the extra leg room - beside the emergency exits?

Is it just a matter of checking in early and requestiing them?

Is there an extra cost?


----------



## MugsGame (11 Jan 2006)

They can't allocate them in advance as they have to visually inspect the passenger to ensure they won't obstruct the exit in an emergency. So just turn up early. Not sure about Aer Lingus, but I've never been charged extra on other airlines. Guess I'll find out next month when I do the same route 

Depending on the plane, there may also be bulk-head seats with extra leg room. In that case you may be seated beside a baby though!


----------



## Audrey (11 Jan 2006)

techman said:
			
		

> Will soon be travelling to NYC with Aer Lingus.
> 
> How do you go about getting the seats with the extra leg room - beside the emergency exits?
> 
> ...


 
There is no extra charge.
Just turn up early and ask for them.
Better still, Aer Lingus now have automatic check-in whereby you can use a machine (it's within the departure area), key in your details, and choose exactly the seats that you want (exit seats are marked as "exit" seats).  It couldn't be easier.

Enjoy the trip.


----------



## bond-007 (11 Jan 2006)

Trouble is that Aerlingus sometimes keep these seats for their favoured gold circle members on trans atlantic routes and regular joes don't get a look in at all.


----------



## Lauren (12 Jan 2006)

I've only ever heard of having to pay for them on package deal type charter airlines..
You can never be guaranteed them as they are often used for passengers with a specific need that may have a higher priority than yours. (in the eyes of the airline). And yes the Gold Circle/Frequent Flyer status might be that higher priority.


----------



## Christy (12 Jan 2006)

My brother was reserving seats with extra leg room a while back and if you are over a certain height, I think it is 6'4" or something around that they will reserve one for you, or at least they used to.

Christy


----------



## miser (12 Jan 2006)

bond-007 said:
			
		

> Trouble is that Aerlingus sometimes keep these seats for their favoured gold circle members on trans atlantic routes and regular joes don't get a look in at all.


 
Correct. That's generally what they tell me when I get refused/laughed at when I ask.


----------



## Cahir (12 Jan 2006)

Aer Lingus give seat numbers at the time of booking now so you have to call them if you want them changed.  Don't think there's much point turning up earlier these days.


----------



## bond-007 (12 Jan 2006)

You can read about my fight with aerlingus about seat numbers. Showing up early will achieve nothing. 

They only allocate seat numbers for transatlantic flights at time of booking. Even so you get no choice in the seats the give you save choice of window/aisle. On european flights its a case of pot luck and showing up early.


----------



## techman (13 Jan 2006)

Looks like I won't be able to book them. Here's the Aer Lingus policy on seating:

AER LINGUS POLICY ON SEAT REQUESTS

SEAT REQUESTS

UNITED KINGDOM AND EUROPE: 
Reserved seating is available and assigned on a first come first served 
basis at Check in on the day of departure.

USA 
Reserved seating available assigned at the time of booking, or online up 
to 30 hrs pre departure or by phoning your local reservations office. 
Details of your local reservations office can be found on 
aerlingus.com-need help-contact us.

BULK HEAD AND BASSINET SEATS:
These seats need to be booked with your local reservations office. In 
order to assign these seats there must be an infant in the booking 
otherwise they are assigned on a first come first served basis at check 
in on the day.

EMERGENCY EXIT SEATS:
For safety reasons passengers who sit at the exits must be able bodied. 
Exit seats will be assigned only by check-in on the day of departure.

GROUPS:
Reserved seating available at the time of booking.


----------



## bond-007 (13 Jan 2006)

It seems that they can't even follow their own policy.


----------



## LIVERLIPS (14 Jan 2006)

anytime i have gone to america with aer lingus the emergency exit seats are already gone and they are always are giving to the americans especially if the flight is coming dublin via shannon they are gone at shannon and vice versa if flying out from shannon


----------



## MugsGame (14 Jan 2006)

Liverlips -- I can't follow your post above, sorry!
Do you check-in at Shannon? 

In my experience with other airlines, seat assignments are never final.
BA moved a passenger after boarding in order to give me more legroom.
Even Ryanair bent their rules and let me sit in an otherwise closed row.
Perhaps they are conscious about being sued for DVT (I'm very tall!).
Hopefully Aer Lingus are no different!


----------



## RainyDay (14 Jan 2006)

MugsGame said:
			
		

> Even Ryanair bent their rules and let me sit in an otherwise closed row.


I thought Ryanair didn't do any seat assignments and it was just first-come first-served when you board the plane.


----------



## Berni (14 Jan 2006)

Flew to Cork recently with Ryanair, and the first 6 rows were closed off on both legs of the flight. First time I've come accross it with them.


----------



## MugsGame (14 Jan 2006)

> I thought Ryanair didn't do any seat assignments and it was just first-come first-served when you board the plane.



The seat assignment reference was to BA -- sorry if this wasn't clear. 

When I mentioned Ryanair I was referring to their frequent practice of closing the first few front and back rows, usually because the flight isn't full.


----------



## MugsGame (5 May 2006)

Just an update on my experiences flying to the US with Aer Lingus -- it seems they are very reluctant to release emergency exit or bulk-head seats to economy class passengers. On my recent transatlantic flights with them I was told at checkin that no emergency-exit or bulkhead seats were available, only to have vacant seats pointed out to me once we were in flight. It wasn't possible to reserve seats in advance. Arrive early and use self-checkin is probably the best strategy.


----------



## bond-007 (5 May 2006)

I would agree with you there. Their checkin staff are definitely arrogant in dealing with pax that ask polietly for these seats.


----------



## ice (6 May 2006)

Just a note of caution about the bulk head seats...they are often used for holding the bassinets for any babies travelling and families with young children normally book these up. If you do manage to get one... you might want to bring your earplugs with you


----------



## Lyndan (8 May 2006)

I am just back from NY and even on the self check in machines the emergency exits were not available, you had to go to the desk to enquire.

If you cant get them i would recommend booking row 9 if you can.  Its not an emergency exit but it is the first row of economy after business class ends...there is a large partition in front blocking the rich folk off and the leg room is more then the norm so its a good way of getting some extra leg room.  There is also a TV screen on the partition so you are sure of being able to see a movie!


----------



## Happy_Harry (9 May 2006)

techman said:
			
		

> EMERGENCY EXIT SEATS:
> For safety reasons passengers who sit at the exits must be able bodied.
> Exit seats will be assigned only by check-in on the day of departure.


 
This is common sense, however it is not adhered to by Aer Lingus and they publish it ??

I fly about 10-20 times a year, mostly european and mostly at least one leg with Aer Lingus. I always try to get emergency exits and succeed 80 % of the times, my advice is come early and check in through the check in machines.
2 Months ago I flew with them to Lanzarote and me and the GF got the emergency exit. On the way to Lanzarote an elderly lady was seated beside us on the same (emergency exit) row. She seemed to be quite drunk and had a few more wodkas during the flight. She could not understand the crew when they were asking her something and I was waiting for them to change her seat. But no, why would they.. what did happen was that she was welcomed by a wheel chair in Lanzarote (able bodied?) 
Now believe it or not, but on the way back we had an even older lady sitting next to us , and although I do absolutely respect the elderly, I do not understand why the Aer Lingus crew let this lady who was at least 80 ( and just about 5 ft tall, a waste of legroom) and was obviously not able bodied sit in an exit row. She could not open her bottle of wodka (the crew actually helped her), you think she would be able to open the exit doors ??

Flying with the yanks: they'll test you whether you understand how to open the exit doors, fail or make fun of it and you will be moved. Emergency exits are there for a reason.


----------



## BillK (27 May 2006)

Don't know if they fly to US, but we always fly, where possible with SAA: South Africans generally are very big so I (5 ft 8 inches tall) had about 4 inches clear between my knees and the seat in front.


----------



## murray (16 Jan 2007)

Hi,

I have recently been on holiday to Egypt -  and being 6ft 4inches / 190cm tall, I could hardly fit in the seat! 

I fly Ryan air short haul all the time and thats a bit of a sqeeze, but for the price and only being there for an hour or 2 , I dont mind really - but 6hrs was a killer , REALLY uncomfortable!!

Is there any way us 'lofties' can guarentee some kind of comfort by ensuring we get seats with extra legroom  (without paying business / 1st class)??

All suggestions welcomed,

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Jan 2007)

*Re: Leg room on flights !!*



murray said:


> Is there any way us 'lofties' can guarentee some kind of comfort by ensuring we get seats with extra legroom (without paying business / 1st class)??


 
Seats beside the emergency exits generally have more room and can be requested.

_Caveat emptor_-there was a story on the front page of last week's Sunday Time that tour operators (e.g. Budget etc.) are now charging separately for nearly everything, e.g. if you want to be guaranteed to be sitting beside a comapanion or to request a specific seat (e.g. beside the emergency exit).


----------



## Guest111 (16 Jan 2007)

*Re: Leg room on flights !!*

I'm in the same boat as yourself...6'5"

It's getting increasingly difficult with online seat reservations as the exit seats are naturally the first to go. For long haul, you just have to be really careful about which airline you choose and always try and get at least an aisle seat which somewhat negates the discomfort. Business Class/1st Class are prohibitively expensive but can be worth it for really long haul if you shop around.

I was on a Jetstar flight from Sydney to the Whitsundays last year...they're a no-frills, no reserved seating subsidiary of Quantas. Obviously there was a scrum for the exit seats which I didn't bother partaking in. As I came down, a stewardess ordered a guy out of one of the seats and said I needed it more...can't imagine that happening on Air O'Leary!


----------



## DirtyH2O (16 Jan 2007)

*Re: Leg room on flights !!*

Sites like www.seatguru.com or www.airlinequality.com allow you to try and predict what your best flight option is prior to booking for overall quality and seat pitch.

I can't help smiling at the thought of a regular Ryanair user asking if they might get a free concession for being too tall for their seat specification.
They might consider a height levy of £2.50 per segment for every passenger though  

Southwest Airlines  charge double for people who are considered to be too large for a single seat so that is the most likely solution as space contracts.

Charter have been charging extra for exit row seats for a while now. It used to be quite easy to get them but now if you want space you have to pay. In economy an aisle seat is the most realistic level of expectation.

For long haul, it has to be the cheaper business or premium economy options with a middle eastern airline whenever possible - costs about the same as economy in a full service airline.


----------



## Barley (16 Jan 2007)

*Re: Leg room on flights !!*

We flew with BA to Bangkok last year and I did a bit of research on www.seatguru.com to find the best seats in economy. We opted for rows at the back of the cabin (row 52 I think), where there were only 2 seats beside the window rather than three - thus offering a bit more leg-room for the window seat, as there's a gap where the third seat would have been.

Obviously, this will only work if you book your flight in advance and have the option of changing your seat online. Still, it's worth bearing in mind.


----------



## MugsGame (16 Jan 2007)

I've merged this new thread with the existing discussion.

I've never been able to pre-select an emergency exit seat online. I thought it was because they have to visually inspect you at checkin in case you would impede the exit during an emergency, but it might also be related to ticket class.

With Ryanair the best bet is to pay for priority boarding and hope to beat the rush to a bulkhead or exit row seat.


----------



## bond-007 (16 Jan 2007)

Some carriers such as Aerlingus reserve these premium seats for their frequent flyers and they will not waiver.


----------



## ragazza (17 Jan 2007)

bond-007 said:


> Some carriers such as Aerlingus reserve these premium seats for their frequent flyers and they will not waiver.


 
The last couple of times I've flown with AerLingus I've got the emergency exit seat, even though I'm not on their frequent flyer program.
The first time I asked at check-in and it was no problem.
The second time was with the automatic checkin - I was surprised I could choose these seats.


----------



## DirtyH2O (17 Jan 2007)

bond-007 said:


> Some carriers such as Aerlingus reserve these premium seats for their frequent flyers and they will not waiver.


 
It's true that some airlines such as United give their premium economy seats to gold card holders Aer Lingus were not one of those. I know plenty of Gold Card holders who never got anything more than lounge access and I even got upgraded to business once when checking in after a gold card holder and I'm not even in their program!
I thought they had left One World anyway.


----------



## bond-007 (17 Jan 2007)

The problem exists usually with US based check in agents. Despit being first in the queue they said all the Emergency seats were already assigned.


----------



## MugsGame (17 Jan 2007)

Actually my most recent experience with Aer Lingus was being told they were gone at checkin in Dublin (they weren't) and then getting one in NYC at checkin on the way back (may have had something to do with the fact that I was the only one who wasn't complaining to the checkin agent about the 5 hour delay, as otherwise I would have missed the plane.).


----------



## HighFlier (17 Jan 2007)

The check in machines in Dublin allow you to book an emergency row seat.

i did it only yesterday.


----------

